

In Silicon Valley, the Jobs Picture Has Changed - snewe
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/technology/companies/06count.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
natch
Is this a new trend in NYT writing? This is the second article I have seen
that ended abruptly after a few paragraphs without ever delivering what the
headline appeared to promise. We're in a downturn, so one expects the article
to talk about it -- and yet, it only talks about the results of the 2001
downturn, and in vague terms. This is why there is potential for good new
players to supplant the MSM.

~~~
erlanger
Yea, it's like an _Express_ article snuck into the _Post_.

Edit: ^ Washington

------
snewe
Here is the BLS report:
[http://www.bls.gov/opub/regional_reports/200908_silicon_vall...](http://www.bls.gov/opub/regional_reports/200908_silicon_valley_high_tech.htm)

~~~
natch
GREAT followup link, thanks!

------
dcheong
For non-subscribers:
[http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/0...](http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/technology/companies/06count.html?_r=1&ref=technology)

------
skmurphy
Michael Malone argues that this is not as rosy a picture as the BLS suggests
see [http://pajamasmedia.com/edgelings/2009/08/14/the-myth-of-
val...](http://pajamasmedia.com/edgelings/2009/08/14/the-myth-of-valley-
wages/)

I took at quick look at BLS data just for Santa Clara county at
<http://www.bls.gov/cew/data.htm> selecting all industries, all private firms
for 2001 to 2008 (years that data is available). In that time frame private
employment peaked at 955,067 in March of 2001 and declines 20% to 763,233 in
March of 2003 with low point occurring January 2004 at 738,589 (a 22.66% drop
in total employment) for a loss of 216,748 jobs. December 2008 estimates are
807,648 total private jobs in Santa Clara County which which still represents
a loss of 147,419 jobs or 15.5% from the March 2001 high water mark.

